# I Taste Drv First Impressions



## mohamed (19/7/14)

First time i saw pictures of this device i thought it looks like a shower head .

Unboxing
Itaste Drv 
manual button ego 510 connector
Automatic ego 510 connector 
2 iclear 16 d clear clearonizers 2.1 ohm coil

Voltage range 
4.2 to 6.4 volts ,lowest ohm vaping is 1 ohm device will beep distinctly when running anything lower than 1 ohm.

Initial first vape on auto draw connector was Weak , very weak ,almost dissapointing weak until i changed the auto draw to the manual button press ego connector , this beast came to life she hits extremely hard from 5 volts all the way up to 6.4 volts .i cannot explain why the difference in power between auto and manual but their is atleast a 60 percent power increase when using the manual button ego connector .

Build quality
Definitely does not feel or look like a shower head , build is of high quality and has a nice weight to it ,when plugged in to the cigarette lighter or now DRV connector the voltage numbers displays in blue and the power button in green .the click on every increment is distinct and flashes twice before settling on the voltage range chosen.

Final verdict
Overall im impressed and looking forward to using this device on a daily basis as im out the road most of the day.

Is this device for everyone ? If you have a vehicle and you travel alot , no doubt i would recommend this one .

Innokin - great job , great product, keep them coming! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 6


----------



## Space_Cowboy (21/7/14)

I've recently gotten a Kayfun clone and entered the world of RBA's. Been running a 1.3ohm coil on my MVP with 9mg juice. The flavour has been awesome in the Kayfun but just wasn't getting the throat hit I was used to getting.

And in steps the DRV.... So hooked up my Kayfun on the DRV, crank the sucker up to 6 Volts and all of a sudden my Kayfun went super saiyan!  Flavor was as good as before but the throat hit and vapour production were improved like one hundred fold. Confirmed my suspicions that I need a Hana / Cana in my life, but enough hijacking about the Kayfun.

All in all the DRV is a nice little device. Quality seems solid and it has a good feel. If you spend a lot of time in the car it's a cool device to have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## TylerD (21/7/14)

Awesome, thanks for the feed back @mohamed and @Space_Cowboy !

Reactions: Like 2


----------

